# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Θα φάνε έντομα;;;

## Finchiii

Όσοι με ξέρετε , γνωρίζετε τις αιώνιες άκυρες απορίες μου ... Λοιπόν , αποφάσισα προκυμενου να προχωρισω σε αναπαραγωγή φέτος με τα painted να τους παραχωρώντας ζωντανή τροφή . Για να τη βρω όμως έφτασα στα άκρα , δυο μήλα σάπια , γεμάτα με σκουλήκια ! Το παράδοξο της υπόθεσης δεν είναι πως τα painted δεν τα έφαγαν ( δεν υπήρχε άλλωστε τέτοια περίπτωση) ,αλλά ότι καταβροχθηστικαν από το  java μου . Τί να κάνω ρε παιδιά για να λάβουν πρωτεΐνες από έντομα ,που θα είναι απαραίτητες για την επιβίωση των μικρών ;;;;;

----------


## Windsa

Canary/Finch High Protein Dry Nestling Food - http://canarytales.blogspot.com/2009/10 ... ng_28.html
How to Make Nesting Food for Finches - http://www.ehow.com/how_2246586_make-ne ... nches.html

----------


## maria ps

έψαξα και σου βρήκα αυτό
http://www.kiklos.info/weichfutter-01.html
δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις δει ήδη.   :Happy:  
πάντως για μένα ήταν χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες του ψαξίματος
καλή αναπαραγωγή

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Χρηστο αγορασε απο καποιο πετ mealworms και ξεκινα απο τωρα την καλλιεργεια τους. 
Ειναι πολυ ευκολη και εξισου ευκολα θα βρεις πληροφοριες για αυτην στο διαδικτυο.
Το ειδος ειναι αυτο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mealworm .
Αν δεν τα τρωνε τωρα, θα αρχισουν να τρωνε οταν θα εχουν φωλια με μικρα.

----------

